# Black spots on udder and anus



## lgreyn629 (May 2, 2013)

Help!!! I just brought a doe home three weeks ago. She is a blonde colored Nigerian dwarf goat. Since I brought her home she has been developing black spots on udder and they are even appearing on her anus. Does anyone know what this could be? She doesn't have a problem with me milking her and her milk tastes just fine. But more and more are appearing and I am getting concerned. 
Thanks!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

What's her age?
Dark pigmentation on the tail comes in and sometimes on udders as they grow.


----------



## lgreyn629 (May 2, 2013)

She was born in March of 2011


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

Are the spots raised? Like bumps?


----------



## lgreyn629 (May 2, 2013)

Yes they are raised.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

Yeah, a picture would help.


----------



## lgreyn629 (May 2, 2013)

Here is two pictures from this morning. The vet came today and isn't really worried about them but doesn't know or have the slightest clue what they are. Thankfully her health checks out but we gave her some antibiotics, an anti inflammatory, a vitamin B injection (which I will give her a few more) and dewormed her! Hopefully something in that mix will do the trick!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If they are raised bumps, I have to wonder if it is some sort of staph infection.


----------



## lgreyn629 (May 2, 2013)

Only a few are raised. The vet says it is not staph. She is already feeling better I think she was low on vitamin. I have a feeling since no one can explain them and the vet isn't worried that they are just from the sun since they are only in places where skin is exposed. They don't bother her and now that she is feeling better I'm sure its not an infection. I can't find anyone with a similar problem or knows what they are!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Probably. I was under the impression they were raised.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

They made me think melanoma when I saw them. I dont know what it looks like in goats but my dads had it and it looked like that.


----------



## Skybison (Apr 25, 2014)

It sounds like she's fine, but it is concerning me that some of them are raised. Does touching them hurt her?


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

All my white and light gold colored does have those. They develop them as they age and are exposed to the sun. The pigment is thicker in some than the others. Some are slightly raised, others are like freckles.


----------



## lgreyn629 (May 2, 2013)

They don't bother her at all thankfully! The vet even picked at one yesterday and he had brought up melanoma but I guess melanoma is only a few large spots not like what she has. After ruling everything out I am sure it is just from the sun! I am thinking about getting her some sunscreen since she loves being outside! She came from a place where she was in a huge barn most of the time and now that she is here she is outside pretty much all time!


----------

